# A few more knives recently finished



## godogs57 (Aug 16, 2020)

Been super busy prior to my Antelope trip coming up. Here are a few knives recently completed. Hope you like.

First up is a pair of woolly mammoth tusk Canadian Skinners with CPM154 stainless blades. I used flat pouches for the pair, as they will not be carried, just admired. Headed to Houston this week.




Amber stag, copper, turquoise and Damascus made a cute little knife. The Amber stag handle came from an elk shed I found while hunting in the Eagle Nest area of New Mexico. Nice Damascus figure on both sides...they match perfectly. She's up for adoption currently.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2020)

Man, please.....that fossil ivory is unbelievable and on my favorite blade style. 



Lord Have Mercy.......


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 16, 2020)

Beautiful!  

Better order one Nick - they quit making that ivory a while back!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 16, 2020)

Beautiful work, those are awesome!


----------



## bullgator (Aug 16, 2020)

Works of art!


----------



## Railroader (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm still watching you....


----------



## Head East (Aug 16, 2020)

godogs57 said:


> Amber stag, copper, turquoise and Damascus made a cute little knife. The Amber stag handle came from an elk shed I found while hunting in the Eagle Nest area of New Mexico. Nice Damascus figure on both sides...they match perfectly. She's up for adoption currently.
> 
> View attachment 1033443



Ooo.ooo...ooo....this one .   Lol.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 16, 2020)

wvdawg said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Better order one Nick - they quit making that ivory a while back!


Anywhere from 10,000 years to 130,000 years old.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 17, 2020)

love ur work


----------



## turkeykirk (Aug 17, 2020)

Real nice!


----------



## Redbow (Aug 17, 2020)

Awesome blades, you do great work.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 17, 2020)

Beautiful blades. Can’t believe that one hasn’t been adopted.


----------



## marknga (Aug 17, 2020)

beautiful


----------



## Dan DeBord (Aug 17, 2020)

OUTSTANDING as always.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 17, 2020)

Very nice work. Beautiful blades!!!


----------



## seeker (Aug 17, 2020)

Another outstanding job on those knifes.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 19, 2020)

Mighty nice work.
That bottom one is a thing of beauty!


----------



## IFLY4U (Aug 21, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Aug 25, 2020)

godogs57 said:


> Anywhere from 10,000 years to 130,000 years old.


Do you have a website or anything to look at to pick out a knife? I’ve been thinking hard about getting a custom made knife just not sure exactly what I want just yet.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Aug 25, 2020)

Those are some amazing knives...what is the cost of the one up for adoption?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2020)

Almost impossible to express with words on those top two.

Amber Stag and Damascus is beautiful in it's own right also.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 26, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> Do you have a website or anything to look at to pick out a knife? I’ve been thinking hard about getting a custom made knife just not sure exactly what I want just yet.


No website but I do have Instagram.  Anyone can view my account. You don't have to have an Instagram account yourself. Doublehknives is my account name.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 26, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Those are some amazing knives...what is the cost of the one up for adoption?


It sold for $375


----------



## TL60 (Aug 27, 2020)

Well they got a deal..IMHO

Outstanding craftsmanship, well done !


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Aug 27, 2020)

I'd be interested in ordering a knife or two...how do I go about that?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I'd be interested in ordering a knife or two...how do I go about that?




Send him a private message  (conversation) here on the forum. He`ll get back to you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 27, 2020)

Exquisite works of art.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Aug 27, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Send him a private message  (conversation) here on the forum. He`ll get back to you.



I did...


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2020)

Great craftmanship. As I have come to expect.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Aug 29, 2020)

TL60 said:


> Well they got a deal..IMHO
> 
> Outstanding craftsmanship, well done !



Agree 100%. That is an outstanding price for a custom knife of that quality.


Mr. Hammond you really make some beautiful knives.


----------

